# Smoked Pichana



## tombirmingham (Oct 12, 2015)

Hiya Team,

Going to smoke a pichana on my proq this weekend, I fancy a nice meaty beef joint that I can leave for 5/6 hours - just want to see what people have done before with this and have they seared before/afterwards etc ? For a medium rare, what would be a good internal temperature for the meat ? 

Any other tips or recommends ?

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## tombirmingham (Oct 13, 2015)

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/DisplayProductFlyout?productId=344686 - just to avoid any confusion this is the picanha I am going for, I'd go for another roasting joint if anyone else has any recommends - a supermarket joint would be best, not to big as it will be for me only. Thanks !


----------



## thenegativeone (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi tom, for medium rare, I'd cook to 55c internal temp and then leave to rest for a good 30-40 mins. Personally, I think if you seal afterwards you may run the risk of burning the bark created by the smoke and making it acrid.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Tom.  I am glad you got a reply.  I have NO IDEA what tha heck that cut is!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Tom, I'm with Danny on this one, pichana? Did a search for it on the forum with no result, did a web search and it looks like a steak cut? 

Go with thenegativeone 55'C to 60'C for Medium Rear. 

Not sure what the toughness will be like? let us know once you have cooked it.


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2015)

Like Danny and Steve I had no idea either. I thought it was something children hit with sticks to make sweets fall out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2015)

It is the Cap off the Top Sirloin. SUPER popular in Brazilian Churrascaria's. The meat is skewered and roasted, Med/Rare, over hot coals and carved to order tableside. Churrascaria's are gaining popularity in the States. It is all you care to eat Beef, Pork, Lamb, Sausage, Chicken and sometimes Offal. You sit at the table and are given a large round Chip or sign. One side is Green and the other side Red. As long as the Green Side is showing, the roving waiters stop at your table and carve slices of whatever they have on their huge Skewer. When you are stuffed to the point of Passing Out on meat, you flip the Chip to the Red side and they bring you the bill. Picanha is a tender cut and I think its best Med/Rare, 52°C with a 15 minute rest to come up to 54-55°...JJ







You can see it finishing the cook on the Middle Skewer of the pic below...


----------



## wade (Oct 15, 2015)

Now that does look good


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 15, 2015)

We have them in the UK, I have been twice. They do not serve that cut though, they serve Medium Rare Brisket!!!!! Easier to chew on the sole of your shoe!


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 15, 2015)

Brazilian Churrascaria's!  I ain't gonna go there!  WAY! too many chances for getting into trouble!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have heard about these places.  The kids go to one in Nottingham.  The wife went once with the kids.  As Steve said, she wasn't so sure.  The meat was a bit tough; but that may just be that place.  Well at least we all learned something.  Thanks for the education guys.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## tombirmingham (Oct 15, 2015)

Thought you would be all clued up on this one, if Waitrose do not have a picahna I am going to go for a beef roast anyway and just go with that - I am still in learning mode, fancy a good beef sandwich on Saturday night ya see !


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Tom, it's hard enough trying to understand US cuts of meat, now we've got Brazilian to learn! [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## tombirmingham (Oct 16, 2015)

Waitrose have sold out which is annoying !! Going for a typical roasting joint, probably a topside. Have a wet rub of olive oil, s&p, worcester sauce, garlic powder/onion powder and a little cayenne.


----------



## kiska95 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Boys,

Picanha is just the cap off the rump, cut short so it can go on a skewer as per picture below













picanha-barbecue-main-image-02.jpg



__ kiska95
__ Oct 17, 2015






Tom Hixon's in London sell Irish and Uruguayan Picanha

Good place to try if you are in the US is Fogo de Chão  they are dotted all over but there is one in Orlando and Kansas City


----------



## tombirmingham (Oct 17, 2015)

Well just finished my first smoke I am pleased with, picked up a £10 topside from an organic butcher at a farmers market - would give the smoke a 6.5 out of ten - left it for 30 minutes or so and it shot up to 69c which was annoying - not sure why this happened. My wet marinade helped add some flavour and I made 2 kick ass sandwiches with sauerkraut, mustard, pickles and homemade spelt/white 50/50 sourdough bread which was baked earlier today. Will put some photos up shortly when my phone starts working !! Some leftovers for the week too.


----------



## tombirmingham (Oct 18, 2015)

IMG_20151018_093020.jpg



__ tombirmingham
__ Oct 18, 2015






Here is the smoke, forgot to get some shots of the inside of the joint but there was a decent smoke ring and I got the all important smokey flavour. Mobile phone went ridiculous as I was making the sandwiches so I couldn't do it, will remember next time. I am going to go for a hot smoke of fish on Saturday I think - going to get a nice big fish and have it with some spuds etc.


----------



## wade (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks good Tom. What fish are you planning on smoking?


----------



## tombirmingham (Oct 19, 2015)

Might hot smoke a full fish, going for salmon soon for Christmas - have orders for a few sides, plus cheese of course !


----------

